# Help!!wanna build a new rig...kolkata



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 8, 2010)

Please help me build my rig..sorry for the caps thing,i realized it after typing almost whole message..


I WANT THE INTEL PROCESSOR ONLY SO PLEASE SUGGEST ACCORDINGLY.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: GAMING,MUSIC,MOVIES,INTERNET,COLLEGE WORK SUCH AS DESIGNING GUI BASED PROGRAMS

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: YES.

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:60K

4. Planning to overclock?
A:I DO WANT TO BUT NEED A WONDERFUL GUIDE TO HELP ME OUT WITH IT.

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE 64 BIT

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 500 GB AS I ALREADY HAVE 1.5TB SEAGATE

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A:  1920x1080

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:8

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:I HAVE BUILT AROUND FOUR OF THEM EARLIER

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: DECEMBER 20,2010 BUT CAN WAIT IF SANDYBRIDGE PROCESSOR WOULD BE BETTER THAN CURRENT PROCESSORS.AND THE PRICE OF THE NEW PROCESSORS WOULD BE COMPARATIVELY MORE OR LESS SIMILAR TO THE CURRENT AVAILABLE CORE I5 AND CORE I7 PROCESSORS.

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:YES ATLEAST FOR NEXT 3-4 YEARS

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:NOPE.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: I AM FROM KOLKATA AND PREFER BUYING IT PERSONALLY FROM KOLKATA ONLY.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:I HAD SELECTED CORE I7-950 PROCESSOR WITH ASUS SABERTOOTH MOBO BUT WHEN I GOT TO KNOW THAT THE PROCCY IS TOO OLD I JUST GOT CONFUSED WHETHER TO BUY I5 OR I7 OR WAIT FOR SANDYBRIDGE.
I CAN RAISE MY BUDGET BY ANOTHER 5K MAX.BUT A RIG UNDER 60K WOULD BE HIGHLY APPRECIATED.


I have heard that sapphire gpu's are best coz they are vfm and dont get too hot even after long hours of play.is that right?

PLEASE PROVIDE ME THE LOCAL DEALERS OF KOLKATA WITH THEIR CONTACT NUMBER FROM WHOM I CAN PURCHASE MY RIG WITHOUT HESITATION.And who could offer me the best price for my rig.


THANKS IN ADVANCE..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 8, 2010)

Dont know about sandybridge but new gfx cards are to be released. U have a good budget so wait.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 8, 2010)

If you can wait for 2 months then wait.

If not
AMD X6 1090T @ 11k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H or MSI 880GMA-E45 @5.5k
GSkill 4GB DDR3 RAM 1600MHz CL7 @ 4k
Seagate 7200.12 500GB @ 1.7k
GTX 570 @ 18k
CM 690 II @ 4.5k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.5k or Seasonic S12II 520W @ 4.2k
Dell ST2220L @ 8.5k
MX518 @ 1.2k
Keyboard @ .5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.5k
TOTAL 60k

1090T for Future Proofing and easy OCing. Mobo if future proof with USB3 and SATA3.
Great cabinet for cool temps. Nice LED monitor. MX518 for games.

Although the GTX 570 isn't out yet, it will be before 20 dec. Although ask again 2-3 days before you buy.

And 18k is just $ to Rs conversion


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 8, 2010)

ishu that mobo has 4+1 phase power and 1090t is 125w. now sorcerer says thats not good too pair 125w with 4+1 phase. what now?


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey ishu i had mentioned clearly i want only intel processors..
so can you please suggest a config with intel processor...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 8, 2010)

Intel i5 760 @ 9.8k
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 6.5k
REST SAME

No difference to the price. But as I said 1090T will be more future proof and OC easily due to being Black Edition.



4+1 supports upto 125W TDP. OC headroom will be a little less than 8+1 but that depends on CPU architecture.

Know about any 8 phase mobos??


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks...

can u suggest one with core i7-950 also...wont mind increasing the budget a bit as i want to have a core gaming computer which i wont have to think about for next three years...

and dont u think gtx580 wont be available in india for atleast jan second week and even the price would be too high so can please suggest any alternate gpu?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 8, 2010)

570 should be out soon. As few members are already purchasing 580, 570 should be out in 2010.

Alternate GPU.
HD 6870 @ 14k
I'll say again that ask again 2-3 days before you buy. Price cuts might come soon.

i7 950 @ 14k
Sabertooth x58 @ 13k
Out of your budget.


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 9, 2010)

@ishu 

Is AMD X6 1090T better than intel core I5-760 in perfomance???
please do take voltage thing into consideration...


----------



## vickybat (Dec 9, 2010)

In gaming and other single threaded apps - i5 760 95watt

In 3d rendering and video encoding - phenom 2 x6 1090t 125watt

i5 has less tdp whereas 1090t is a black edition proccy and overclocks easily.

You decide what you want.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

^
Vickybat is correct.

i5 760
Slightly ahead in gaming
Difficult to OC if you're new.

1090T
Quite ahead in multithreaded tasks
Easy to OC
Future Proof


----------



## Cilus (Dec 9, 2010)

You can also consider Core i7 950 as in Kolkata it is available within 12K. It would be the best choice of processors as in any applications, gaming, 3D rendering or gaming it is ahead of Phenom II 1090T.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 9, 2010)

The i7 950 is the most future proof solution you will get now , many people are buying it , you should really consider it.


----------



## virus007 (Dec 9, 2010)

If you don't want computer immediately, then wait for another month.
Intel's new processors are launching with better performance and power than i5,i7. Asus, GB, MSI already displayed its socket 1155 motherboards.
Also, GTX 570 & 580 will be easily available in India by that time.

Invest in a new technology, else your latest i7 will be one generation old in another month


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 9, 2010)

Cilus said:


> You can also consider Core i7 950 as in Kolkata it is available within 12K. It would be the best choice of processors as in any applications, gaming, 3D rendering or gaming it is ahead of Phenom II 1090T.



Where can i get core I7-950 in 12.5k???Can you tell me some shops name???



virus007 said:


> If you don't want computer immediately, then wait for another month.
> Intel's new processors are launching with better performance and power than i5,i7. Asus, GB, MSI already displayed its socket 1155 motherboards.
> Also, GTX 570 & 580 will be easily available in India by that time.
> 
> Invest in a new technology, else your latest i7 will be one generation old in another month



Yaa i think i will drop my plan of buying the computer now...as i was buying both computer and laptop...so i think i will buy the computer later on and buy the laptop now coz the new processors would take some time to appear in the laptop range in india...
what do u say???

can anyone please suggest me a laptop also???

click here to get to the thread..

waiting for replies...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 9, 2010)

If you're buying now, i7 950+ sabertooth is the way to go. AFAIH, vedant computers is in Kolkata. There's also an online seller exodus pc but I am not sure if he's around or still in the business.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 9, 2010)

^^

Even i'm not able to contact thunder02dragon, the owner of exodus pc. I bought my rams and coolermaster elite 335 from him.

The site says its under construction. Guess he'll be back soon.


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 9, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> If you're buying now, i7 950+ sabertooth is the way to go. AFAIH, vedant computers is in Kolkata. There's also an online seller exodus pc but I am not sure if he's around or still in the business.



I did check out with them but the price were above 13.5k...
but as said by cilus that they are available for less than 12k so just waiting for his reply where i could get it at that price..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

*ithehappy* contacted Vendant a day before and the quoted 13.2k. Another shop quoted 14k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 9, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Intel i5 760 @ 9.8k
> Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 6.5k
> REST SAME
> 
> ...



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...pc-buying-guide-dec-2010-a-4.html#post1309201

see sorcerer's post


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...pc-buying-guide-dec-2010-a-4.html#post1309201
> 
> see sorcerer's post



If you don't OC like crazy and keep your board cool, 4 phase is OK. MSI is having some problems with G65/GD70 and thuban.

Only 8 phase mobos I know
Gigabyte GA-890FXA-UD5/7 @ 11k
ASUS Crosshair @ 16k

So many people (even if you just count on TDF) are using mid end mobos with X4 9xx and x6.


*This is what i got from googling.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorcerer is right. Thubans are 125 watt cpus and need 8 + 1 phase motherboard. Tdp is also high compared to its competitors.

Jas the asus board is good and can be recommended with any x6. Change it in buying guide.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

vickybat said:


> Sorcerer is right. Thubans are 125 watt cpus and need 8 + 1 phase motherboard. Tdp is also high compared to its competitors.



He is.

Post Cards from the Edge - AMD 780G, NVIDIA 790i, Gigabyte 680i - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
4+1 vs. 8+2(8+1) Phase Power Design - XtremeSystems Forums


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 9, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...pc-buying-guide-dec-2010-a-4.html#post1309201
> 
> see sorcerer's post



Going naughty, are we?  . Just to clear your misunderstandings again:
Look at the Gigabyte P55M-UD2's EPS connectors and then the burnt phase on that thread you quoted (that my dear friend, is an amd system)+ remember the previous quote by chew. They are completely different (You need to stop generalizing as well)

If you read the link careful that was correctly put up by Ishu, the 4 pin atx are used by companies in such boards so that it can overvolt supposedly to compensate for the vdroop. Even by keeping this at stock but on 60-80% (or 100%) load, the board's lifespan reduces dramatically so maybe one can expect a mobo failure within the matter of months/year. Time of failure depends on factors like proper power supply, quality of the components used, etc. Don't be suprised if the low end boards goes through vague tests of quality control. 

Even guys at Anandtech do agree (I didn't read that article honestly, credits to Ishu for pointing it out clearly) so there ya go, their research and analysis is far more credible and proven than me .


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 9, 2010)

i know sorcerer its Intel Board. i was talking of the amd rig by Ishu.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 10, 2010)

NITIN BHUWANIA, one bad news for you. The price of i7 950 is 13.3K and the price of i7 930 is 12.4K. I called Vedant today and asked for the price. They actually mistakenly commented about the price of 950 thinking it as 930 on that day.


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 11, 2010)

Cilus said:


> NITIN BHUWANIA, one bad news for you. The price of i7 950 is 13.3K and the price of i7 930 is 12.4K. I called Vedant today and asked for the price. They actually mistakenly commented about the price of 950 thinking it as 930 on that day.



Thanx for clearing the doubt....Can you tell me which processor is better between Intel core I7-950 and Intel core I7-870???I mean by perfomance wise...


and will the asus sabertooth be perfect mother board for the abpve proccy???

HMM..i think will be buying the following rig companents on monday...

Core i7 950 13.3k
ASUS X58 Sabretooth 12.5k
Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz 6GB kit 4.8k
Corsair TX650W PSU- 6700/
Cooler Master 690II Plus Transparent- 5900
sapphire 6870 1gb gpu-???
apc 1.1kv-???
cm hyper 212+----???????????



can someone confirm the price of the last three items???

can anyone suggest me a good full hd monitor also???

can anyone suggest me a good hd monitor also???


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 12, 2010)

HD6870 - 14k
APC 1.1KVA - 4.5k
Hyper 212+ - 1.8k

Monitor
Samsung P2350 - 10.5k


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 12, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> HD6870 - 14k
> APC 1.1KVA - 4.5k
> Hyper 212+ - 1.8k
> 
> ...



Hey thanx...isnt benq's monitor better than samsung's???

what do u think about my config??if you have any recommendation please pass it on...

Can anyone tell me which processor is better between Intel core I7-950 and Intel core I7-870???I mean by perfomance wise...

and is my config perfect or it require some changes??


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 12, 2010)

Hyper 212+ is 2.1k I think and I would suggest you Dell 24'' LED Backlit monitor at 12.5k appx.


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 12, 2010)

hey the price of asus sabertooth x58 is 11350 including taxes here .....
check it out...
@ithehappy i think vadant didnt inform you of the latest price drop..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 12, 2010)

Dude P2350 is a great monitor. My recommendation.
Otherwise Dell S2409 @ 13.8 or Dell G2410 @ 13k.

And i7 870 slightly better than i7 950, in everything except memory intensive tasks. But if you OC i7 950 wins.

And I would stick with VX550W. No need of TX650W.


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 12, 2010)

i was thinking of future proof rig so thought of taking tx 650...coz there would be heavy load on it...
my complete rig would be as follows(uptill now):-

core i7-950@13.3k
asus sabertooth x58@11.35k
Dell S2409 @ 13.8 
Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz 6GB kit 4.8k
Corsair TX650W PSU- 6.7k
Cooler Master 690II Plus Transparent- 5.9k
HD6870 - 14k
APC 1.1KVA - 4.5k
Hyper 212+ - 1.8k
logitech wireless keyboard and mouse combo-1.2k
cm thermal compound-.5k

total-77.85k...

can you guys recommend something so as to cut down the total cost atleast to 70k??

help please need to buy rig on monday anyhow..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 12, 2010)

CM thermal compund will come with CM Hyper 212+.

Your options for cutting.
1) VX550W for TX650W. No need for TX650W unless you are going CF.
2) i5 760 for i7 950. Don't choose this though.
3) 22" Monitor


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 12, 2010)

CF????

maybe will buy the 22 inch monitor for cost cutting...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 12, 2010)

CF - Cross Fire. Running two or more (ATI) graphic cards.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 12, 2010)

core i7-950@13.3k
asus sabertooth x58@11.35k
Samsung P2350 @ 10.8
Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz 6GB kit 4.8k
Corsair VX550W PSU- 4.7k
NXZT GAMMA- 2k
HD6870 - 14k
APC 1.1KVA - 4.5k
Hyper 212+ - 1.8k
logitech wireless keyboard and mouse combo-1.2k
cm thermal compound-.5k

total-68.95k...


----------



## vickybat (Dec 12, 2010)

+1 for the above config.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 12, 2010)

@Nitin, I think you don't need the UPS if you have some inverter, so that will decrease the total amount, I might be wrong though.


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 13, 2010)

mitraark said:


> core i7-950@13.3k
> asus sabertooth x58@11.35k
> Samsung P2350 @ 10.8
> Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz 6GB kit 4.8k
> ...



Thanks for the lovely config man...but will better buy the cabinet next month instead of buying nzxt gamma...


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys i had visited vedant computers yesterday..This the quotation they offered me for the following products..

Intel coreI7-950 -13.3k
Asus X58 Sabertooth -12.5k(They said the price on primeabgb is fake and they wont give you delivery for one month for that mobo)
Corsair XMS3 1600 MHZ 6GB-4.75k
Dell S2320l-9.7k
CM 690 II Plus transparent-5.45k
Logitech wirless combo-1.1k
APC 1.1 Kva -4.225k
CM hyper 212+ -1.9k
Powercolor 6870- 14.3k
Corsair TX650w -6k

CM 690 II advanced-6k
CM HAF 922-6.5k

Guys can you please recommend me whethere the price are good or can be negotiated more??

Can someone please recommend me a good LED monitor also??


Guys is Gigabyte mobo better than asus's???

Can the primeabgb be trusted upon for the delivery and price??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 15, 2010)

CM 690 Advanced in is sold as 690 PLUS in asia. No diff.

IMO Gigabyte x58 mobo is better than sabertooth.

Prices are good.


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 15, 2010)

Can the primeabgb be trusted upon for the delivery and price??


Can someone please recommend me a good LED monitor also??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 15, 2010)

Gigabyte X58A UD3R layout isnt good. Go for Sabertooth. Performance difference between mobos of same chipset is negligible.
For monitor get Samsung P2350. Its best in that range but is not LED. Get HAF 922.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 16, 2010)

checkout zebronics xclio a380 or invader if you feell quality is not good then buy cm haf  922.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 16, 2010)

another option is CM Storm Scout @ 6.2k. almost same performance as HAF922.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Dec 16, 2010)

^^ Dell 24" inch LED is 14.5K !! Its G2410 !!


----------



## mitraark (Dec 18, 2010)

Why the Dell Monitor and Not Samsung P2350 ?


----------

